# Winter's coming!



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Two days ago we walked the dogs at night in a T-shirt, it was that warm. Today I woke up and it was -13! I'm shocked that it hasn't snowed yet, but either way it was time to grab some winter gear for the dogs. Pig looks so cute in her new sweater.









It's a little saggy on the belly, we had to get an XL so it would be big enough for her shoulders when running, but I think it fits pretty well, and it passed the zoom test, lol.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, it never gets that cold down here.  Great pics, the sweater suits her.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the pics Maggie! The sweater looks fantastic on Pig. What surprises me is that she looks like she likes it. I tried to put a similar type sweater on my Titus last winter but he didn't want anything to do with it. 

I hate that winter is upon us again. Hoping it's not anything like last Winter. I am not complaining to you, it is a balmy 26 degree's here in Chicago right now. 
Stay warm my friend and keep those Canadian cold fronts in Canada where they belong. LOL. Thanks for the pictures.

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks, both of you!

I think that she appreciates that it's keeping her nice and toasty. She took one step outside this morning, grunted, and ran back in. LOL. This is Piggy's first full winter so it'll take a bit of getting used to, and unfortunately it will get MUCH colder. 

I definitely get jealous of all of you down south around this time of year!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha it is really cute on her


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thank you!! 

Has anyone ever put boots on their dog? I got them both some and when I put them on Squirt I almost DIED laughing. He was prancing around lifting his feet up so high. I'm going to have to get a video, it's so priceless.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Boots? On my dog? Haha, they wouldn't last five seconds! It sounds like a hoot though lmao. :rofl:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, like those little mushing booties! Soooo funny.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I totally missed this, that's one thing I hate about using the app....Let me know how the boots work out! I never thought I would want to put shoes on my dog, but I think Gem actually needs them. Her feet seem to be sore after walking on the partially frozen sidewalks now that it's cold.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> I totally missed this, that's one thing I hate about using the app....Let me know how the boots work out! I never thought I would want to put shoes on my dog, but I think Gem actually needs them. Her feet seem to be sore after walking on the partially frozen sidewalks now that it's cold.


Same with my dogs, they started licking their paws a lot after longer walks on the snow/ice so I figured I'd give the booties a shot this year. So far it's worth the money just for the entertainment value alone, hahaha.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

since its relative,, Ive got a pair of RuffWear GripTrex boots Id sell someone one here cheap. Theyre Red in color.  Pm for interest (hope this isn't against the rules)


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Same with my dogs, they started licking their paws a lot after longer walks on the snow/ice so I figured I'd give the booties a shot this year. So far it's worth the money just for the entertainment value alone, hahaha.


Oh yeah I bet it's funny when you first put them on lol...Do they stay on good?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

TeamCourter said:


> Oh yeah I bet it's funny when you first put them on lol...Do they stay on good?


So far the back ones have come flying off on our walks with Squirt, but that's just because he scratches the ground like a maniac after peeing anywhere, lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh gosh hahaha, that would be Deuce too! I can't believe the huge chunks of grass he sends flying lol. Luckily I don't think my boy needs them, Im just on the fence for Gemini.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the pink on her.
She has stunning eyes.
Mushers Secret works pretty well. You could give that a try until you get them used to the boots.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Love the coat BC. glad it doesn't get cold enough here (south africa) for that sort of thing. My boy complains about wet grass. lol. My bf wants to take a drive up to the mountains next winter to introduce Jones to snow. lol. 

Where did you get Piggy's coat from?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Katey said:


> Love the coat BC. glad it doesn't get cold enough here (south africa) for that sort of thing. My boy complains about wet grass. lol. My bf wants to take a drive up to the mountains next winter to introduce Jones to snow. lol.
> 
> Where did you get Piggy's coat from?


Haha, lucky you! The coat is just from our local pet store  It's finally snowing here! I think your dog would love the snow, it seems to bring out the zoomies in mine, lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks awesome! Love the hood. Ugh thankful I'm not in buffalo I'll tell you that snow is no joke!!! Looks like we are gonna get hit on thanksgiving. Just what horrible holiday traffic needs, snow. 

Mel has boots. The salt is really bad around here and he gets burned half way through walks. I also have the latex boots. He hates than at first. Entertainment is awesome like you said. But if I put them on and immediately start walking he ignores them soon enough.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i get 10-12 bales of hay every time i re-up, go thru 4 bales a time,
but i load them up, plus i have a huge stainless steel pot that i put chicken thighs[3]
rice and boil down i take the bones out tho,

pour that over their food, you would think it was CRACK the way they go on it.............


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

BCdogs said:


> Haha, lucky you! The coat is just from our local pet store  It's finally snowing here! I think your dog would love the snow, it seems to bring out the zoomies in mine, lol.


lol, I am a huge fan of the zoomies.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

The white stuff showed up!


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Like those snow pic's thanks


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha he looks super happy  love happy pups


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys 

More snow ninja pictures 















At least the dogs are enjoying themselves!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Very cool action shots Maggie. Looks like the snow is getting deep and the dog is having a blast. Thanks for sharing ( the pics, not the snow LOL.)


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

jttar said:


> Very cool action shots Maggie. Looks like the snow is getting deep and the dog is having a blast. Thanks for sharing ( the pics, not the snow LOL.)


Thank you!! Definitely getting deep now. Had over two feet the other day (luckily it rained today so some disappeared) and the whole town shut down. No power for 12 hours, fallen trees everywhere and all the businesses closed. Even us Canadians freak out over a bit of snow sometimes


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Those pics are fantastic. Thanks for sharing. Looks like piggy is having a ton of fun.


----------

